# Royal Python Morphs...guide for an idiot?



## sparrow972 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi,

I appreciate breeding royal pythons can get massively confusing when it comes to morphs and genetics and there is alot more behind the science than I am about to ask...but for someone such as myself, who isn't yet in a position anywhere near ready to breed royals, but still attempting to understand a little our of interest - does anyone know where I can find a list of examples of what morphs bred together have what outcome.

If anyone understands what I mean? eg. morph a+morph b= ???

Thanks in advance!
Jack


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sparrow972 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appreciate breeding royal pythons can get massively confusing when it comes to morphs and genetics and there is alot more behind the science than I am about to ask...but for someone such as myself, who isn't yet in a position anywhere near ready to breed royals, but still attempting to understand a little our of interest - does anyone know where I can find a list of examples of what morphs bred together have what outcome.
> 
> ...


 here you go Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## sparrow972 (Dec 13, 2010)

You are a genius, thankyou very much!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Or you could buy John Berry's book: Designer Morphs. This has lots of pictures & morph descriptions & is well worth every penny :2thumb:.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

corny girl said:


> Or you could buy John Berry's book: Designer Morphs. This has lots of pictures & morph descriptions & is well worth every penny :2thumb:.


 Could'nt agree more just bought this myself and can't put it down , A great buy if your thinking of breeding down the line. Also this is quite good to play around with TraxxTec - Genetic Calculator , Just change the species select to Royals and your good to go.:2thumb:


----------

